# James Hoffman (jimseven) book anybody?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Haven't seen this posted yet, James Hoffman was asking if anybody would like either an eBook or hard back of his writings. You can read this and, if you so wish, express interest here http://www.jimseven.com/2016/01/04/do-you-want-a-jimseven-book/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah he posted that a while ago but I haven't heard any more.

I'd buy it, his blog is well written and informative, the world atlas of coffee is also a great read so I'm sure it would be good.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Matt Perger mentioned on the last Hustle that Hoffman was considering printing a coffee variety family tree poster. I think he said something about orders being a minimum of 10+ posters. Maybe organize a group buy if it happens? http://www.jimseven.com/2016/02/25/a-coffee-variety-family-tree-timeline-poster/


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I like the idea of his poster it's just too text heavily IMO.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I like typographic posters. But at A1 the copy may be too small to read on a wall in a frame. Did he mean Maragopype? There was me thinking it was Maragogype. Hope they haven't run 1000 of these already if it's not been proof read. I've messaged him.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I like typographic posters. But at A1 the copy may be too small to read on a wall in a frame. Did he mean Maragopype? There was me thinking it was Maragogype. Hope they haven't run 1000 of these already if it's not been proof read. I've messaged him.


I saw somebody with loads of comments on the Barista slack about how the typeface isn't right and some things are offsett a bit etc. He's probably wishing they'd double or triple checked it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh gawd! He probably thinks that was me (it wasn't) cos I replied with my studio email. It's hard to tell much from a jpg that size but I have an uncanny knack of spotting typos from a distance as if they were highlighted. Very useful in my job but does my colleagues' heads in cos I see their mistakes on their screen as I walk past to get the coffees in!

I said yes to the e-book though. There's got to be some gems in that. I do love a well-designed hardback too but they end up costing a lot and you hardly touch it for fear of getting it dirty. I'd want to get the e version first. Then I'd be sure of reading it!

Update: Heard back from James, the poster has already been corrected, but the JPG on the website is an early one.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Further update, he confirmed that if we want to do a group buy on the poster (multiples of 10) we'll get the same (wholesale) price as a retailer.

Obviously there'd be P&P to sort out for getting the posters out to individual members though, you'd need to factor in a couple of quid for a poster tube etc.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd be up for one depending on total price.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The jimseven book is available to back on indiegogo now: https://igg.me/p/the-best-of-jimseven-book-blog-coffee/x/9978803 in case people are interested


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha! I was just going to post the same thing but I see you beat me to it! @Aaron he's asking £25 plus shipping (unspecified) but he's over 60% there on raising the print costs and the design and artwork is done so it's fairly likely - more of a pre order than a kick starter.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It said it's free shipping to UK - when I was backing it...


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Just backed this, i like reading his blog posts and although I think I've read most of them I'm a sucker for a nice book.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I've backed the book. Its claiming to be a one time run - which I like, as its something for the collection... Just hope it stays that way!


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

Have backed it too. Good man James and always interesting to listen to or read.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Just backed too and got free shipping.

Will be my first coffee, coffee table book...


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Also backed - enjoyed the world atlas book, and have dipped in and out of the blog, will be nice to have in print!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also backed it - for anyone that doesn't have the Atlas then that 'reward' is well worth it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And here it is - just delivered by our friendly post woman. Well printed, organised, and a quick dip into it indicates it will be indispensable addition, especially since I came latterly to Jimseven (and I still haven't figured out why my pictures seem to auto-rotate).


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@Phil104 - looks good, hopefully mine is on it's way (need to check where it's being delivered!)

Edit - did you get a shipping confirmation?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

adz313 said:


> @Phil104 - looks good, hopefully mine is on it's way (need to check where it's being delivered!)


You'll be mighty pleased when it does arrive - I'm trying to resist reading it because of the work that I have to get through today. There are another two pages of content, by the way, more on coffee business and a section "on a coffee career".


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Mine arrived today. Looks very nice, looking forward to reading it.


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

I bought the double package which includes the Coffee Atlas as well as his articles book. They arrived today. Cant wait to dip in.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Mine appeared - dipped into the start yesterday. It's a beautiful looking thing, will sit nicely with the atlas too when I dig it out of storage and find them both a home


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Are there lots of pictures, or is it all text ?

Reason being... I'd like to buy it for the wife (cough), but she needs pictures (if there's not lots of pictures. then I'll be well and truly rumbled)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DaveP said:


> Are there lots of pictures, or is it all text ?
> 
> Reason being... I'd like to buy it for the wife (cough), but she needs pictures (if there's not lots of pictures. then I'll be well and truly rumbled)


There are some pictures, diagrams and tables but you couldn't describe it as a heavily illustrated book - there are runs of pages that are all text. I'd be inclined to buy it along with Coffee Style, which is pretty much all pictures, and say that they came together as a package deal.


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

@DaveP, Im not sure if the articles book is available from bookshops, it was done via a crowdfunding website. But if some are available the articles book along with the atlas would make a great present. The atlas is full of pictures. You can check out his blog to see if you like his writing. The book is beautifully presented.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> The atlas is full of pictures


Thanks guys... I have a 2 stage plan


----------

